# Dallas OTA Dobly 5.1 but 4-3 SD video



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Both ABC and CBS locals in Dallas have starting broadcasting their local news with Dobly 5.1 but the video is still 4-3 SD. I assume they have be using HD equipment to be able to broadcast in Dobly 5.1. Is this correct? 

If it is correct, what reason would they not be senting the video in 16-9 HD?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

My guess is the infrastructure for Dolby 5.1 is much cheaper and easier to install that what is needed for HD 16:9 video.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Any DTV video format can be accompanied by any DD audio format.

They probably were ready to do an audio equipment upgrade, but not video....an upgrade to 16:9 video could cost a fortune if you go from analog to digital, too. Some digital 4:3 equipment can upgrade to 16:9 pretty easily/affordably.

What kind of surround are they doing? Voices in the center, stereo for some stuff? When do they have rears? 

We are considering 5.1 for News. So, just wondering how others are doing it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What's weird to me... One of my local stations (WRAL TV-5) was one of the first HDTV adopters... and for years now they have done the local news here in HD. The weird thing is, their news isn't in 5.1... yet they do broadcast the CBS 5.1 shows when they are on...

So I wonder if there is some reason they turn the 5.1 off for the news broadcast? Granted 5.1 surround local news isn't a major thing! But for some of their clips/stories/on-the-road reports that they have in HD, those could benefit from the 5.1


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

kenglish,

I have a Sony STR-DE897 which is a 7.1 receiver. I am using it in the 6.1 mode with two side and one back. They mainly use the side and rear during advertisements for products and for future shows that have sound effects.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

If you are watching the .1 or the channel that they brodcast HD shows on...you have to remember that if you see black bar left and right (pillar box) those are being put there in the frame by the station. Meaning they have the ability to brodacast a 16:9 frame and just choose not to. 

As fas as the sound being DD and the numbers of channels that is completely indipendent of the video they boradcast.

The engineer at my local FOX affiliate every now and then forgets to put the picture back to 4:3 with pilliar box and we'll get to see the local news in wide screen. 480i upconverted to 720p so not HD from the source but its better than 4:3. All there audio in DD 5.1 but only the comercials get any surrund channel love.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Yes it is the .1 digital channel that I receive HD programs over (ABC). So why if they can sent in 16:9 (even if 480i upconverted) why would the local not do so if the picture is better?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

DRJDAN said:


> Yes it is the .1 digital channel that I receive HD programs over (ABC). So why if they can sent in 16:9 (even if 480i upconverted) why would the local not do so if the picture is better?


I ask that question everyday...and I guess the only person who could answer it is the station managers.


----------

